# My Doctor Just Told Me........



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

That I might have "intermittent claudication". Does anybody on here suffer with it or have any experience of it ? 

I am already on Warfarin for life for a DVT and a PE, but was sent to the hospital yesterday and they gave me Clexane injections to the stomach as a precautionary measure and have to go back again this afternoon for another couple of shots  and then a scan on Wednesday. I know its to do with circulation but would like to hear of first hand experience from sufferers.

steve


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Try these sites for more information;

http://www.bbc.co.uk/health/conditions/intermittentclaudication1.shtml

http://www.gvg.org.uk/claudinf.html

I know nothing about it but was interested to learn more so did a quick search.

Hope that helps!

Dave


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Chigman said:


> That I might have "intermittent claudication". Does anybody on here suffer with it or have any experience of it ?
> 
> I am already on Warfarin for life for a DVT and a PE, but was sent to the hospital yesterday and they gave me Clexane injections to the stomach as a precautionary measure and have to go back again this afternoon for another couple of shots  and then a scan on Wednesday. I know its to do with circulation but would like to hear of first hand experience from sufferers.
> 
> steve


Im really sorry to here that you have this as it stops you in your tracks and you end up limping as it says in the link.
As it also says-- Diabetics suffer this and I also believe it could be a side affect of Statins which Ray takes as well, and we are walking along and suddenly he will limp and the foot looks dead to me.
it goes on for 2-3 mins and then he can walk properly again.
Goodness old age has a lot to answer for. 8O


----------



## mooro (Apr 22, 2008)

When you use muscles, they need oxygen to make energy (atp).

If they dont get enough o2 they start to hurt.

If you then stop the activity, oxygen demand can be met and the pain goes away.

Usually down to furred up arteries (the piped blood supply). Sometimes worth checking for anaemia (not enough O2 carrying molecules in the blood - in this case the pipes may be clear but they aren't carrying enough O2 to where needed).

Cheers,

john


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Thanks guy's. From the discriptions it does sound like IC. Will get a chance to speak to a doctor tomorrow. I wouldn't mind if I was ancient but I'm only 45 8O 

steve


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*health*

Greetings,

Sorry to hear of your recent "intermittent claudication" problems Steve, hope that you are able to control this and enjoy your motorhoming days as long as you can.

Adverse health conditions at any time of life can be very daunting, even more so at your young age.

Keep well and enjoy the summer sun!!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Up until last June I ailed nothing. Changed doctor and now take statins falopidine, ramipril and aspirin. All washed down with a wee dram or touch of red.

Creeping up to 59 and am learning thro`this site about what may be to come.

Dave P


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

DTP I turned 59 on January 2nd,had a stroke on the 12th.now on similar chemicals to you.
Now doctors are prescribing Asprin for anyone over 50.
Also try green tea very good for lowering colesterol.
But not yet a creaking gate.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Thats it Bigfoot.
I can doe everything my son in law does, It just takes twice as long.

Had to jack mh up to fit airide today, not because we had to to fit it but so i could get underneath axle.

dave P


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

Chigman said:


> Thanks guy's. From the discriptions it does sound like IC. Will get a chance to speak to a doctor tomorrow. I wouldn't mind if I was ancient but I'm only 45 8O
> 
> steve


Hi Steve

We don't get in touch for a couple of weeks, and what happens?? you start falling to bits. At 45 you're only a young lad, I was 50 a couple of weeks a go, and you are right, i don't look it :lol: :lol:

Seriously...I hope that you are able to control the condition.

Doug


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Thanks again everyone for all your support.  

steve


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hopefully you may find that its a restricted artery, I had problems walking, after 200 yards I had pain in the buttock.

Had an xray, then went in for a stent easily out in through the groin, local, over night stay and then out.

Then because I could now feel the pain in the other buttock, had a stent for the other side.

Very simple and easy op, problem solved, hope that what you have.

Peter


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Thats it Bigfoot.
> I can doe everything my son in law does, It just takes twice as long.
> 
> Had to jack mh up to fit Airide today, not because we had to to fit it but so i could get underneath axle.
> ...


Is the Avatar a photo taken of you dave----Hmm and I always thought you was a handsome man. what a shock

Good luck Steve hope your doc sorts you out as 45 is to young to feel held back. Get those legs moving exercise! excercise! exercise!
Those legs were made for walking :lol:


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi Guy's

Went to the hospital this afternoon and the scan that i had revealed another small clot in my right calf muscle, so it looks like I've got many trips back and forth to the hospital again  Have booked an appointment to go and see my GP to ask him about having tests done and investigating the arteries in my leg. I am on Warfarin and they are thinking of upping my INR level from between 2-3 to 2.5-3.5 8O I already take 9mgs so god knows what I'll end up taking :? Thanks for lending me your ears guy's.

steve


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Im sorry to here you still are not in the clear.
There's one thing you wont be plagued by Rats they wont want to come near you 8O 
Its amazing what they use to cure us. Keep your pecker up and keep us imformed of how you get on.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

At least you know what the initial problem is due to - so that at least removes one major worry, it is now just (!!!) a matter of sorting out why it is happening and making adjustments to reduce the likelihood of further problems.

I hope that it will all be sorted as soon as possible.

Dave


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Penquin said:


> it is now just (!!!) a matter of sorting out why it is happening and making adjustments to reduce the likelihood of further problems.
> 
> Dave


Trying to get that answer out of a doctor seems impossible. I honestly think they dont know, as I have asked the question to many doctors over the seven years since my first DVT. I asked the doctor at the hospital yesterday as well, and he didn't give me a straight answer either. :roll:

Going back up therre today for more tests (blood tests)

steve


----------

